#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Προγράμματα πιστοποίησης ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών από ιδιωτικά κέντρα

## maximos75

Συνάδελφοι με έχουν ενοχλήσει συχνά τώρα τελευταία από ιδιωτικά κέντρα που διοργανώνουν σεμινάρια πιστοποίησης ενεργειακών επιθερωρητών.Οι τιμές γενικά είναι πάνω από 400 EUR για περίπου 60ωρες διδασκαλίας. Είμαι σε σκέψη πραγματικά για το αν θα παρακολουθήσω κάποιο εξ'αυτών και εάν τελικά αξίζει, καθώς η απελευθέρωση των αμοιβών μας και η γενικότερη κατασταση στο αντικείμενο ενασχόλησης των μηχανικών το διάστημα αυτό δημιουργούν ένα τοπίο πολύ επίφοβο, με αποτέλεσμα να αναρωτιέσαι αν θα πάρεις μελλοντικά τα λεφτά σου πίσω. Έχει κανείς κάποια σχετική εμπειρία από τα σεμινάρια αυτά και εάν τελικά αξίζει να επενδύσεις ένα εύλογο χρηματικό πόσο για τη δήλωση συμμετοχής σου ? Το ΙΕΚΕΜ νομίζω κάνει αντίστοιχα σεμινάρια αλλά το κόστος ξεφεύγει πραγματικά.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Xάρης

Οι τιμές ξεκινούν από *300¤*, (βλ. *ΚΕΚ Master*), σύμφωνα με την έρευνα αγοράς που είχα κάνει πριν από 2 μήνες. 
Η τιμή αυτή αγορά τις 60 ώρες των υποχρεωτικών μαθημάτων για τους επιθεωρητές κτηρίων + τις 28 ώρες των αντίστοιχων προαιρετικών μαθημάτων, τα δεύτερα σε μορφή video παρουσιάσεων.

Το ΙΕΚΕΜ/ΤΕΕ είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα, απαράδεκτα ακριβό.
Για να μην πω ότι έπρεπε να είναι φθηνότερο απ΄όλα μια και είναι του ΤΕΕ το οποίο επιδοτούμε και με το 2% από τις αμοιβές μας.

Το περίεργο είναι ότι το σεμινάριο στο KEK Master που παρακολούθησα όχι μόνο ήταν το φθηνότερο αλλά και:
α) οι εγκαταστάσεις (κτήριο, τουαλέτες, κ.λπ.) παραπάνω από άψογες 10/10
β) ο εξοπλισμός (υπολογιστές, εποπτικά μέσα κ.λπ.) πλήρης 10/10
γ) οι τρεις εκπαιδευτές από ικανοποιητικοί έως άριστοι 7/10 ~ 10/10
δ) το υλικό που μας έδωσαν (νομοθεσία σε pdf, excel, κ.λπ.) 9/10

Όσον αφορά το αν θα το παρακολουθήσεις ή όχι, τα πράγματα είναι απλά.
Είναι υποχρεωτικό (κακώς) να το παρακολουθήσεις αν θες να δώσεις εξετάσεις για μόνιμος ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής κτηρίων.

----------


## GRIGSKOR

σεμιναρια για φοιτητεσ μηχανολογους μηχανινους υπαρχουν..??και σε ποιεσ περιοχεσ????

----------


## Xάρης

Σεμινάρια για τι πράγμα;
Εδώ μιλάμε για σεμινάρια ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών. Σ' αυτά δεν γίνεται διαχωρισμός των μηχανικών αναλόγως της ειδικότητας ή του αν είναι ΠΕ ή ΤΕ.
Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για άλλου τύπου σεμινάρια, μάλλον σε λάθος θέμα ανάρτησες το μήνυμά σου.

----------


## GRIGSKOR

εφοσον το θεμα ειναι για σεμιναρια ενεργειακων επιθεωρητων θα ηταν περιττο να το αναφερω αρα κατα τη γνωμη μου στο σωστο θεμα εκανα το σχολιο μου....
καλωσ, αν ξερεισ θα παρακαλουσα μια μινι ενημερωση επι του θεματοσ..αν υπαρχουν σεμιναρια ?αν μπορουν να τα παρακολουθησουν σπουδαστεσ? αν κοστιζουν?και τελοσ σε ποιεσ περιοχεσ?
για ενεργειακουσ επιθεωρητεσ μιλαμε παντα..
ευχαριστω

----------


## Xάρης

Μου φάνηκε περίεργο το ερώτημά σου λόγω της διάκρισης που έκανες σε ειδικότητα.
Επί της ουσίας σου απάντησα παραπάνω και το επαναλαμβάνω:
Στα σεμινάρια των ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών δεν γίνεται διαχωρισμός των μηχανικών αναλόγως της ειδικότητας ή του αν είναι ΠΕ ή ΤΕ.
Όλοι τα ίδια σεμινάρια παρακολουθούμε και όλοι τις ίδιες εξετάσεις τα δώσουμε.
Διάβασε τη σχετική *νομοθεσία*.

Επίσημη πηγή πληροφοριών: *buildingcert*
Όλους τους πιστοποιημένους φορείς για τα σχετικά σεμινάρια θα τους βρεις *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## sundance

οι εξετασεις αραγε ποτε θα γινουν??

----------


## Xάρης

Στις αρχές Οκτωβείου είπαν ότι θα ξεκινούσαν από Ιανουάριο του 2013.

----------

sundance

----------


## στρα β

Συνάδερφοι έχω βρεί τα σεμινάρια δωρεάν.Αφού ολοκληρώσω τα σεμινάρια που είναι 60 ωρες ,μετά τι δικαιώματα αποκτώ?ή πρέπει να περιμένω να γίνουν εξετάσεις στο ΤΕΕ?

----------


## Xάρης

Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω δεν είσαι προσωρινός ενεργειακός επιθεωρητής.
Οπότε, περιμένεις να γίνουν εξετάσεις από το ΤΕΕ. 
Διάβασε κι *ΑΥΤΟ*.

----------

